# Wago 750-871 Verbindung erstellen



## Gloria (18 Februar 2013)

Moin,

ich stehe vor einer Herausforderung. Ich möchte eine Wago 750-871 mit meinem Rechner verbinden ... einfach, um mit CoDeSys das Programm aufzuspielen. Die 871 hat nun im Gegensatz zur 843 keine serielle, sondern nur zwei Ethernet-Schnittstellen (also eigentlich wie die 841). Sie hat außerdem einen DIP-Schalter, mit dem man das letzte Byte der IP-Adresse einstellen kann (habe 128 eingestellt). Nun habe ich hier mein Kabel und verbinde meinen Rechner (WinXP) mit dem Ding. Um jetzt eine Verbindung einrichten zu können, brauche ich allerdings die ersten drei Bytes der IP-Adresse. 192.168.1/0 (im Handbuch als Standardadresse angegeben): Fehlanzeige. Adressteil meines eigenen Rechners: auch Fehlanzeige. Ping kommt nicht zurück.

Was mich nun verwundert, ist, dass Windows mir sagt, es hätte eine aktive LAN-Verbindung ... und wenn ich die SPS abnehme, meckert es, dass die Verbindung weg ist. Windows weiß also mehr als ich! Suche ich aber die zweite IP-Adresse im Netzwerk (arp /a, Google ist mein Freund), finde ich keine. Das nervt mich. 
(Edith: ich finde witzigerweise auf der kurzen Strecke sogar ganze 4 Adressen, aber die MAC der Wago ist nicht mit dabei.)

Gehe ich da falsch ran? Ist der Fehler vielleicht, dass dieses Mininetzwerk für meinen Rechner undefiniert, weil nicht explizit eingerichtet ist, mit eigenem Adressraum und so? Oder muss ich die SPS, was mir unwahrscheinlich vorkommt, über einen Router verbinden? Mein spärliches Wissen ist erschöpft. Wahrscheinlich ist es was ganz banales, aber die Suchfunktion im Forum hat mir noch keine passenden Antworten geliefert.

Würd mich über Tips freuen. 

Gruß
Gloria


----------



## tomrey (18 Februar 2013)

Grüß Gott,
Mein Verdacht:


Gloria schrieb:


> Nun habe ich hier mein Kabel und verbinde meinen Rechner (WinXP) mit dem Ding.


Wenn kein Router dazwischen ist, brauchst du ein "gekreuztes" LAN-Kabel sonst wird das nix.
Ansonsten: z.B. mit dem ARPViever das Netz scannen, der findet üblicherweise alle IPs.
Ansonsten: checken ob die IP's v. PC und Wago im gleiche subnetz (255.255.255.0) stecken und die IP's zum gleichen Netz gehören (192.168.1.xyz).
Servus


----------



## Gloria (18 Februar 2013)

Danke - das letzte war's. Ich hab erwartet, dass die Wago die Adresse meines Rechners halt übernimmt, aber als ich dem Rechner 192.168.1.36 gegeben habe, hat's funktioniert.


----------



## KingHelmer (19 Februar 2013)

Hallo,



> ch hab erwartet, dass die Wago die Adresse meines Rechners halt übernimmt



Die WAGO kann nur von einem DHCP Server eine IP-Adresse automatisch zugeteilt bekommen. Da dein Rechner keinen solchen Server darstellt, warten beide auf die Vergabe einer Adresse.
Dein Rechner wartet und die WAGO wartet.

Grüße, 

Flo


----------

